

Excel Addins: Reloaded - bjoerns
http://blog.spreadgit.com/post/79584374623/excel-addins-reloaded

======
jjgreen
How about something to fix the broken standard deviation?

[http://www.npl.co.uk/mathematics-scientific-
computing/numeri...](http://www.npl.co.uk/mathematics-scientific-
computing/numerical-computation/research/testing-the-numerical-correctness-of-
scientific-software)

